# Need thoughts and prayers



## acurajane (May 21, 2008)

Hi all. Today is a sad day. Tonight my parents are putting down their 14 yr old basset hound. She holds a very special place in all of our hearts and lives. I can't go home to say goodbye and I feel terrible. As I wright this my children are wiping the tears from my face. Please keep me my pararnts, myself, and Lady( the basset) in your thought. She lived much longer than expected and I am grateful for the many wonderful years.


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

always such a hard decision to make, and harder to do. we have to tho, it's the price we pay for loving them so much. dear girl lady, bless your heart, wishing you an easy trip.

many blessings for your family.


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

So sorry to hear that, my thoughts are with you and your parents during these difficult times.


----------



## caview (Jun 30, 2008)

Praying for you, Lady and the family...

God's peace to you all..

Tanya


----------



## LHunter82FXRS (Oct 20, 2008)

Lady


----------



## Karin (Jan 4, 2008)

I'm so sorry. My heart goes out to you and your family. My first dog was a basset hound and they'll always hold a special place in my heart. Rest in peace, Lady.


----------



## rgrim84 (May 8, 2009)

I'm sorry!


----------



## LukesMom (Jun 12, 2009)

My thoughts and prayers for you, Lady and the rest of the family.


----------



## Skye'sMom (Jul 11, 2004)

I am so sorry. It has been decades since I was a kid and we had two basset hounds in our family. They were wonderful dogs.

Queenie and Herman the Howler will be in pack greeting Lady at the Bridge I am sure.

Peace to you your family during this sad time.








Lady


----------



## GSDTrain (Apr 21, 2008)

I am so sorry


----------

